# Hi this my work hope u like it



## Marwa (Mar 10, 2016)

Marwa m hassan


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Marwa and welcome to the forum. You don't have a lot to say but your paintings do. These are wonderful! I hope you stick around to inspire us.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello Marwa! :vs_wave: Welcome to the forum! 

Beautiful work!
@TerryCurley will be happy to see another accomplished oil painter here!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Marwa, welcome to the forum. Susan is so right that I'm happy to see another oil painter. We have lots of oil painters but only a few that are active. 

Your work is very good. I especially love the one of the young girl.


----------



## adamtyler (Mar 28, 2016)

you have an amazing painterly style, Marwa. Your brushstrokes and the tactile quality of your surfaces are very appealing.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Hi @Marwa I absolutely LOVE that tree :vs_love:

I do hope you stick around...Terry needs some oil painter company :biggrin::biggrin:


----------

